# Pickled Mustard Seeds



## Inedible Hulk (Aug 10, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has played with pickling any other spices as you would mustard seeds. Would be interested in knowing how it turned out. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 10, 2014)

I have played around with pickled mustard seeds before on a pork belly dish. I love them, great texture, almost caviar like. I find it helps if you toast and blanch them before pickling, the flavor and texture anyway.


----------



## kielasaurus (Aug 10, 2014)

Not specifically, though I usually taste any spices in my brines about the same time the pickles are done. Nothing spectacular so far, though it's usually not the spices that are the desired end product. I like where this could lead to though!


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 10, 2014)

None rehydrate quite as well as the mustard seeds. I wanted it to work for toasted fennel, but it does not.


----------



## Ucmd (Aug 10, 2014)

Inedible Hulk said:


> Wondering if anyone has played with pickling any other spices as you would mustard seeds. Would be interested in knowing how it turned out. Thanks in advance for any information.



Could you post the recipe. Thanks


----------



## dmccurtis (Aug 13, 2014)

Pickled coriander.


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 13, 2014)

pickle everything lol


----------



## Clarence (Aug 20, 2014)

I would love to see that recipe too.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 20, 2014)

+1 would like to see the recipe as well... Thanks!


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 1, 2014)

Update: tried fennel again today, toasted it slowly to fairly dark, but not bitter, then pickled it. The texture is nice, but they got very strong. Spun into a vinaigrette it was very good.


----------



## Inedible Hulk (Sep 6, 2014)

Recipe from Momofuku
1 cup yellow mustard seeds
1 1/2 cups vinegar
1 1/2 cups water
1/2 cup sugar
1 T kosher salt
simmer about 45 minutes until thickened up
I like to use different vinegars for different applications. Right now I am using balsamic vinegar and it really gives the appearance of caviar.


----------



## agp (Sep 16, 2014)

Pickled mustard seed is very easy, especially faux pickle. Just boil some white vinegar, dump the hot stuff over the mustard seeds, and then let cool. As with all pickling liquids, you can add salt, sugar, peppercorn, or other spices to your liking. I personally boil one part white vinegar, pour over mustard seeds, let it cool to room temperature, and then pour in equal part of water; I do not want the mustard seeds to be too acidic to the point you can't taste the mustard. I also am not a fan of sweetness in savory food, so I do not add sugar to my pickles.

Texture-wise, pickled mustard seeds are like caviar, but do not pop as easily. They are very good on many things. Here's my pickled mustard seeds on braised short ribs.


----------

